# An Investigative Fear Mongering Report



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

I was putting together a crowdfunding campaign and I putting together a series of scenes of the fear mongers in Truth Movement. (Sorry, guys, cats are out of the bag)

Here's a list of people I compose a list of:
Alex Jones (duh)
Mark Dice (investigating but so far, it seems that he puts research into what he's doing)
Adam Kokesh (investigating thoroughly)
Lew Rockwell (I.T - investigating thoroughly)
David Icke
Max Keiser
Gary Franchi
Paul Craig Roberts
(and possibly) Christopher Greene

Are there any people in the Truth Movement that you want investigated for being fear mongers?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The only person on that list I have even HEARD of is Alex Jones.
Sorry, but out here in mainstrean America some of us are not obsessed with that stuff.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm kind of in the same boat as Rice Paddy Daddy - I listen to snippets of Alex Jones from time to time - just for the humor value. His interview with Charlie Sheen is still one of my all-time favorite bits of radio. If you have not heard it, please go search YouTube. It is hilarious!

I have heard of Lew Rockwell. My "big L" libertarian friends swear by him. The couple times I have been to his site, I was not too impressed. - Maybe it was just a slow news day?

I do not know who these guys are: Before It's News | Alternative News | UFO | Beyond Science | True News| Prophecy News | People Powered News They seem to sometimes have actual real news stories that make some sense. Other times (like today) they talk about the UFO invasion in China. Go figure...


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Here in Mississippi, we are still watching I love Lucy!.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Truth movement aside, my brother believes it, I do not, the fear mongers use fear to sell if you ask me. I just don't see too many of them as patriots with valid ideas aimed at making our nation better. Most just want their listeners to get scared, buy gold, guns, and their books. I'm content with Fox news.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching Fox, CNN, etc for news is like watching Dr. Phil for medical advise. It really is entertainment presented as news. I don't watch news from a US broadcast whatsoever.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

I understand.

I don't listen much to alternative "fear monger" news like I used to.

I realized two things:
1.) I got stuff to do!
2.) Three hours a day REALLY ADDS UP AGAINST YOU.

That's why I am apparently clueless (until I listen to their shows) of who the fear mongers are.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I listen to both FOX and CNN they both put their own spin on it. Where they overlap is something that actually happened.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I take all things with a grain of salt in all honesty. Blow your trumpets and toot your horns, come what may come, and I will handle it accordingly when it is time to cross that bridge. Until then, I will live life experience what I can experience, and always do my best to be my best so that I may one day conquer rather than be conquered.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

It's pretty hard to sort thru what is corporate funded propaganda versus real news. What passes for news is a joke. I get my news from other sources.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

IngaLisa said:


> It's pretty hard to sort thru what is corporate funded propaganda versus real news. What passes for news is a joke. I get my news from other sources.


Say, you must be reading the legal documents, then.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

When a big news story breaks, look for the story they're trying to cover up.


----------

